# Moving to Okotoks, Calgary



## nevmac (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

We're looking to move from England to Okotoks.
I wanted to get feedback from anyone who has relocated to Okotoks or Calgary.
We have 2 children 3 & 8 and I really want to make sure the move will be good for them.
I've done as much research as possible but if anyone has further information or advice on relocation, pros & cons of living in Alberta and any good squash & rugby clubs! that would be very helpful.

Also we're looking to send our eldest to Strathcona-Tweedsmuir. Does anyone else send their children there? any reviews of the school would be welcomed!

A very general thread but all information I can source the better!

Thank you.


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi there,

We are Okotoks residents and have been for the last 4.5 years or so. Even though we don't have children, it is plainly obvious that this is a very family oriented community.

There is masses for the children (and adults) to do. For instance, the latest community guide from the town of Okotoks has just been published, so you can get a sense of what's available from that...
Spring & Summer 2012 Community Guide

Strathcona-Tweedsmuir is a very highly regarded school and would be about a 10 to 15 drive from town depending on where in town you were starting out from.

Whereas I suspect that indulging in Squash is going to take you up to Calgary...
Squash Alberta - Member Clubs : Powered by RAMP Interactive
...there is a thriving Rugby (Union) club here in town...
Rugby Alberta - Foothill Lions

Re pros and cons, I could go on all day but for us at least, it is definitely more pros than cons and we're not heading back to life in the UK anytime soon.

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## nevmac (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for that. I will take a look at the links. 
Am close to agreeing the move with my company, so we could be there very soon!

I assume the cons are not that negative otherwise you would have listed some!?


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

nevmac said:


> Thank you for that. I will take a look at the links.
> Am close to agreeing the move with my company, so we could be there very soon!
> 
> I assume the cons are not that negative otherwise you would have listed some!?


You'll see a bunch of local and not so local related posts in our blog. We like the way that the town has its own character (as opposed to being another Calgary subdivision). The old town is lovely and is great when they close the main street down for the summer parade or the light up festivities before Christmas. They also close the main street for a classic car parade. We like being in a growing town that still has something of a small town feel to it. Having moved here from St Albans in Herts, living near the big city but not in the big city, suits us well.

Downsides are not to do with Okotoks as such (not that we're trying to suggest it is some sort of panacea...it has its problems like all places to live). The worst of winter can be really pretty unpleasant (but on balance, we prefer it to the frequent rains and grey skies of the UK). Shovelling snow, (especially the wet stuff in the spring) soon loses its novelty factor (although a snow blower has helped with that this year, for the heavier falls). The late (and short) spring is something of a miss from the UK, as is the greeness that comes with the rain there. It's not that you don't get a green spell here but it's not the same. It takes adjusting to. Can't say we particularly miss any of the food items from the UK although, in any event, there are numerous places where you can buy a fix of your favourite UK food if you get an occasional craving. Maybe the set up period here can feel frustrating as the laid back attitude means things can move slowly, although, once you are past that initial period, we think the slightly slower pace of life and an attitude that is a little more weighted to work to live than live to work, is a very healthy thing. Of course, missing friends and family, especially when there is an illness in the family, can be really tough.

When we are talking to and emailing people re their moves across, we try to give as objective a view as we can rather than trying to give a rose tinted glasses view. We love it here though and became Canadian Citizens in January, something we are very proud of. This country is stuck with us for the forseeable future! 

Eamonn & Janet.


----------



## britplumber (Mar 17, 2012)

Okotoks is great small town, but Calgary has some very nice suburbs on the south side, like McKenzie town. Stratcona is a great school but you may also want to look at Webber Academy my kids went here and they really liked the school, like every place Canada has pro and cons but we have lived here for 21 years and there are great opportunities here.
Manny


----------



## Nicolagoo (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi,
How did the move go? We are looking to move to Calgary for 2 years this summer and researching everything that needs it be know. We have 2 kids age 4&7. The job will be NW Calgary...


----------



## tracey69 (May 20, 2012)

hi we moved to okotoks 8 weeks ago and it is lovely here schools are great and so are the people, houses are great i would reccommend moving here they say there are loads of english but i have not met any yet or heard any, hope move goes well.


----------

